# Have Queen, very few eggs/larvae



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm only in my 3d season with a single hive, so I'll need change back from my $0.02 worth.

If she laid a thousand eggs, there aren't enough bees to nurse them AND forage, etc. I believe the bees sense this. Once these 50 hatch, those 50 will be nurses for the next 200. Then those 200 will be nurses for the next 800, then....


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

That sounds logical to me, and if I hear that response from some others as well, then i will take it for gospel.

But it definitely sounds extremely logical.

larry


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

What was your mite count going into winter?

Sounds like it could be a mite problem to me. If this is the case then those brood may not make it to adulthood. The only way to fix that would be to add a bunch of bees so the broodnest is bigger than what the mites can infest--or let them dwindle out. If you add bees then you'll have to treat and/or re-queen w/ a proven hygienic queen before winter bee production or they may perish next year.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

By the way, did you have some empty combs that had a few capped pupae on them? This is usually a sign of collapse due to mite syndome.

Also, were the larvae you saw nice and white looking? If not then a brood disease could be a culprit as well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They don't really have enough bees to get going at this point. You lost too many over winter.


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> They don't really have enough bees to get going at this point. You lost too many over winter.


Michael,
What exactly do you mean, is there a "critical mass" point where you could/should need a certain number of workers to increase the colony? If so, what is the critical mass?
And what do I need to do? Buy a package? I have a viable queen, I'm at a loss here, please help with your expertise, much appreciated.

Larry


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I *think* Michael was saying that at this point the colony doesn't have enough bees to grow and survive. With the big flow about to start (if not already) the population should be ramping up now to forage and stock up for the rest of the year. Your bees are far behind the power curve and (probably) can't catch up.

If you have another colony, you can take a bar or two loaded with capped brood and nurse bees (make sure no queen) and add that in. That might give them enough of a boost if there is an extended flow, but I can see how you might have to feed them all summer. A new package would essentially be starting over and isn't a bad idea. I have a thought or two about how to add a package to your hive, but it'd be an uninformed guess and possibly completely wrong, so I'll leave it to more experienced hands to discuss. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Larry, I am having the same problem with my hive, my mite count is really low, but so is the population, there is plenty honey, but only brood on 1 1/2 bars, out of like 10! 

Hopeing my queen is waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What exactly do you mean, is there a "critical mass" point where you could/should need a certain number of workers to increase the colony?

Yes.

> If so, what is the critical mass?

You say it's a couple of hundred bees. That's not it... some of depends on the size they have to work with, less bees should be in less space, and some of it is the temperature, warmer is much easier for them than colder. In warm weather in a two frame medium nuc those 200 bees might have a chance. In a full size hive in the cool weather of spring, it's not enough, and by the time it warms up, it will be less.

And what do I need to do? Buy a package? I have a viable queen, I'm at a loss here, please help with your expertise, much appreciated.


----------

